

Microsoft Launches Drag-And-Drop App Builder Popfly - agotterer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/18/microsoft-launches-drag-and-drop-app-builder-popfly/

======
jkush
I don't know. I signed in and was...unexcited.

